# Goodbye, sweet Cinder



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Cinder was picked up on a bit of an impulse last June... Twitch and I went to the local rat rescue, with the intent of finding her a rat. I had made an off hand comment about bringing one home if there was a black self girl to be had. Oops. Sure enough there was 6 week old Cinder waiting for me at the rescue. It didn't take much convincing before I agreed to take her home . 

She was such as reserved girl up until the last month or so, when she really developed into a cuddler. I think this was part of her sickness, and she new I was only trying to help her. Even still, it made it that much harder on me, but so grateful to have her in my life. Her breathing issues progressed to the point where it was painful for her to draw a breath, so I made the appointment tonight, and gave her the last gift possible... I helped free her from her struggling body. She passed curled up in my arms with me whispering my love to her. 

I miss my little Cinder-butt so much already . 


[align=center]*Cinder - May 7, 2007 - September 23, 2008*







[/align]


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  She's beautiful.

RIP little Cinder.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh dear cinder. i'm so sorry she had to go, but you're right, she is free now. when your body is failing you, but your spirit is too strong to let go sometimes it needs a helping hand to let go of the pain and move on. you were the best mommy to her that she could have ever hoped for. she was a sweet little babe here and she will be a sweet little babe in the next part of her journey, though now she gets to watch over you. good rest little angel and play hard!


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

Not that it makes it any easier but u did the right thing. She looked a very shiny and happy rat, really sorry for your loss. 

RIP Cinder


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Cinder was very beautiful. Hugs to you.

RIP Cinder


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hugs ,, i know how hard it is to lose a rat but we must remember they go to a lovely place after they pass.
Jess x


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your comfort. I know my baby girl is waiting for me at the bridge now, and that brings me joy and hope.


----------



## kandicephalopod (Oct 1, 2008)

Your story made me tear up... Cinder looks like she was a real cutie pie.

When my little boy Ghost passed away, I whispered my love to him too and told him to wait for me, wherever he went.

I'm sure she's waiting for you. *hugs*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cinder has those special eyes, not quite an Old Soul but almost there. I am sorry your baby had such troubles with the respiratory and I am sure she is thanking you with every deep breath she now takes for letting her go from that weak sickly body.

((hugs))


----------

